# They shrunk my dog!



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok I had to bite the bullet and have Wesley shaved yesterday. he was so matted and just a mess. I have been combing for weeks and could not get the mats off his legs. I accepted what had to be done and now he looks hilarious. He looks like he was washed in hot water. He also has polka dots down his back. The apricot/brown color really shows up when all that white fur isn't covering it! You can definately tell he's not fat now. Wow do they have skinny little legs!
















We were in PetSmart a couple weeks ago and someone said 'oh you have a sheepdog puppy.' To which I responded no he's a Havanese. To which she responded, Holy cow that's the biggest Havanese I've ever seen, my neighbor has one half that size. 
I also think all the hair was a bit deceiving. he's not THAT big:suspicious:


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

He looks beautiful! I'm sure he's enjoying his
new hair-do as well. Cute-Cute!!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

omg!
what a hugh difference.

i'm thinking of getting mugsy trimmed a bit closer than normal for the summer...


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What a difference a little hair makes! 

Wesley looks darling in his new cut. 

Cazzie has been having a hard time at the groomers lately. A new groomer in Florida shaved him down like a lamb, to the skin, but left a big puffy head. Back home, to his regular groomer - she took care of the puffy head but cut his face too close. He doesn't look Havanese now. Poor Cazzie. She was the one who gave him the cute puppy cut in his 'pumpkin picture" - I don't know what happened the other day. 

Suzy


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know how much he likes it. He's doing lots of licking. He probably just couldn't get to those places before with all the hair. ound: I figure we'll be able to get thru quite a few months before he'll need another haircut. If we can get thru the blowing coat stage, I'll be thrilled
My daughter really misses his curls. He looks too much like a Cockapoo now. I have nothing against those dogs, but I want my Hav back


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lanette, I'm sure it takes some getting used to, but I think he's gorgeous with his short hair-do. :biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh I know what that feels like. I ended up messing up a cut I did so I asked them help me start over. Mind you starting over to me was not shaving him down - when I went to pick him up he did not look like a havanese to me!! LOL The great thing is it grows back and I am sure he is enjoying the free feeling


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

LOL the poor guy did shrink. The hair will grow back and hopefully your matting problems won't be so bad. He's certainly a cutie.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Doesn't it feel like you got a new dog? Hey, maybe that's a way to combat MHS!!! I think he's adorable, long and short.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Lanette..

Wesley looks just adorable...especially those eyes! :biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Diane...

So very nice to see the little green man! 

Hugs,

Suzy


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow what a difference. I always find it takes a day or two to adjust to seeing Bogie and Brando shaved down. I now have a routine in for the summer. Every 4 weeks a wash and a 1inch cut. No hassles whatsoever.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

well small dogs are in right now- he looks handsome! And you can always grow it back!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lanette, I think he looks cute either way. The great thing about hair is, it grows. 
We had McKenna shaved down one year and I was shocked when I picked her up from the groomers, but gosh it was nice to have a looong stretch of really easy grooming.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Even a shrunk Hav is a cutie pie! He will enjoy his summer do.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

You've got half a dog! He looks cute, don't fret. Also, he will look gorgeous as his non-matted hair starts to grow in. If he's anything like Gryff, it will grow back remarkably fast.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wesley is very good looking with long or short hair, and it will grow back.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! Wesley looks adorable, if a little on the skinny side. He has such a cute face. Maybe he's licking himself because she clipped him a little when she shaved him down. Give him an extra hug.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wesley is cute! What a transformation. It really is amazing how thin their legs are - all that hair makes them look at least twice as thick!!


Hey, maybe my legs will look thinner if I shave them more regularly....:biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wesley looks great but if you don't like it, it shouldn't take long to grow back in!



Jane said:


> Hey, maybe my legs will look thinner if I shave them more regularly....:biggrin1:


ound:ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

He looks adorable, I love the coloring in his ears.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I've managed to keep from having to shave Valentino so far but I've had to shave my maltese several times and I must tell you....it's shocking......she looked like a little rat. I hope to never have to do that to Valentino.....I just love his beautiful coat too much even if it is only hair and it will grow back....sort of like when I cut my long blonde hair for the first time when I was younger......:drama::hurt::faint:


----------

